# MK4 Jetta, Switched Power



## HurricaneVW (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm trying to install a new head unit (Sony, CDXGT300) however I'm having trouble with the switched power. When I connect Switched Power from the VW harness (pin 4) to +12V Switched on the Stereo it turns OFF the radio when I turn the car on. The stereo returns an 'incorrect wiring error' through a series of beep and blips like a 1960's robot...
Do I have the wrong connection on the VW harness? Any suggestions?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: MK4 Jetta, Switched Power (HurricaneVW)*

under the dash: terminal 75x on the fuse box
in the steering column: brown wire with a red stripe


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Jetta, Switched Power (HurricaneVW)*

2002's and up dont have the 12v switch in the harness. look up what pat said.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta, Switched Power (HurricaneVW)*

above dead pedal








steering column


----------



## perfectreign (Jan 26, 2014)

Thought I'd reply to an existing thread rather than start new.

I was watching a video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lsvmh-Sx5Dg) on installing a double-din for the MK4. He mentioned using the 75x for the switched power. This is the same as in the picture above. 

Question - is this valid for the 2000 model also?


----------



## Modfyd (Feb 22, 2015)

Switched Accessory Source: Black/Red -from the ignition harness.












Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

